# Zekutsu Dachi



## stone_dragone (Jul 27, 2006)

Another basic stance question...

How do you teach your front stance/zenkutsu dachi?  Specifically, do you teach that the hips and navel both point completely forward with the back leg locked out; more of a 3/4 stance with the weight still on the front and the rear bent; or some other variation?

Been looking at this lately (practicality, mobility, etc).

Thanks.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 27, 2006)

Similar methods, but here's how I summarize it:

Feet are one shoulder width apart, and 1.5 to 2 shoulder widths apart, depending on how someone is built.  

Front foot always points forward, back foot points as forward as reasonably possible.  No more than a 45 degree deviation, though.  

Front knee is bent so that one cannot see his own toes.  

Back leg need not be locked out, but any such bending should only be minimal.  

Head, shoulders, and hips are pointed straight forward, and are perpendicular to the ground.  

Weight distribution is anywhere from 65/35 to 75/25.  In all honesty, either ratio accomplishes things quite nicely.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jul 27, 2006)

I no longer teach it as a stance But when I was taught it and used it to teach It was given as feet shoulder width apart rear leg locked and at a distance that you could drop the rear leg to the floor and the knee would be inline with your lead heel Then on lead foot foot slightly turn in knee inline with toes giving a almost 90 degree point from knee to foot  wieght about 50 50. Hips forward squared On the rear leg it should be set enough that a person near your weight could stand on it and it not buckle. I guess you could think of leg distance about 2 shoulders distance BUt each person is different so the knee drop to check your distance corrects for each person.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 27, 2006)

In Yilichuan, the front leg bears 70% of the weight with the knee no further forward than the big toe.

The front foot is turned inwards about 30 degrees but the knee is tensed forward.

The rear leg is slightly flexed so that the rear foot can be thrust/screwed into the ground when a striking technique is executed.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 27, 2006)

Almost forgot - we never, ever lock out the rear leg.  There's always a bit of flex left in it.  Always.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 27, 2006)

In Seiei kan we use the straight leg. But, I perfer the slightly bent back leg of Shotokan. Not so much pain in the knees and  more mobil when changing direction.





			
				stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Another basic stance question...
> 
> How do you teach your front stance/zenkutsu dachi? Specifically, do you teach that the hips and navel both point completely forward with the back leg locked out; more of a 3/4 stance with the weight still on the front and the rear bent; or some other variation?
> 
> ...


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 27, 2006)

This is all great!  All the feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 29, 2006)

Feet wide enough to be stable (usually slightly wider than shoulders).  Front foot turned slightly in.  Back foot pointing straight.  Both knees bent.  Weight distributed pretty evenly.  This is our zenkutsu punching stance.  Our hips are free to rotate as necessary for punching.  We use the straight back leg as a throwing stance.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 29, 2006)

What style of Shorin ryu are you in. I studied Matsubayashi Shorin ryu for a while and the back leg was straight. I do remember several Okinawan Kenpo stylist using the same Zenkutsu dachi that you are describing.





			
				Explorer said:
			
		

> Feet wide enough to be stable (usually slightly wider than shoulders). Front foot turned slightly in. Back foot pointing straight. Both knees bent. Weight distributed pretty evenly. This is our zenkutsu punching stance. Our hips are free to rotate as necessary for punching. We use the straight back leg as a throwing stance.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 29, 2006)

I use both the classic shotokan and shorin ryu zenkutsu dachi.  When I teach it I have the student start with their feet together and tehn step out with one foot so the feet are shoulder width apart (like kiba dachi only standing) then have them put one foot straight behind them and bend their foot knee so they can't see their big toe.  Seems to work well with adults and teenagers, kids are another story.


----------

